# Where to Catch Conroe Shad?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Debating on fishing Conroe for Hybrids this Saturday...

My wife and kids plan to join me for a fishing/watersport day on the lake this Saturday. I would love to go to Livingston, but my daughter has to be back home to attend a birthday party. Conroe will probably work best for time. The wife does not like to leave the house at 3:30-4am to make it to the lake at day break, so I will be pressed for fishing time. Most likely I will be launching around 7am and would love to find some large shad for hybrids as soon as possible. I can find some myself, but it might take me a while, and time is precious in this heat. Can someone pin point a good area to catch large shad this time of year. What depth, what area? I will be fishing the south end. Also, if anyone has any good info on catching Conroe hybrids during the summer, I would appreciate it. I plan on fishing live shad and jigging suspended slabs while ipilot slow trolling or ipilot anchoring over an area with located fish.

Thanks 2Cool!


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure where to catch large shad, since I always target 2-3" shad...but if all else fails, you can almost always catch shad around the fish feeding pen at Fajita Jacks (the old County Line BBQ) on 105


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I also target 2-3" bream for hybrids. My fave castnet target areas are a few private boat ramps nearby. A 2-3" bream will catch an 6-8lb hybrid. You do not need a 6" bait fish.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks!

I know nothing is better than live gizzard shad for them, but I have heard that the medium bream work great too! Probably easier to keep alive with the water temps rising too. I dont have one of those $500 shad bait tanks, however my livewell did great a few weeks ago. Maybe I will make a trip to my work ponds and load up on them prior to going out!


----------

